# More oatmeal put into Long term storage



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Bought a box of 5 gallon mylar bags, a bunch of large 02 absorbers and 4 Lowes 5 gallon buckets

put away 75 lbs of oatmeal (organic rolled oats)

I have another 75 lbs of oats to put away, along with a bunch of kidney beans


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Heart Healthy. I hope you have lots of fruit, etc. to add!


----------



## norseman78 (Sep 29, 2021)

I have filled glassjars with oatmeal and sealed them. Hopefully this lasts longer than just being in paperbags


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

norseman78 said:


> I have filled glassjars with oatmeal and sealed them. Hopefully this lasts longer than just being in paperbags


With those rubber seals, you will have one heck of a time opening them after being stored for a while. I have a small one I keep yeast in. It wasn't opened for nearly a year and I thought I would never get it loose. I did but it took some work. I would also keep spares. The mfg recommends replacing them every so often. Now I see why.


----------



## norseman78 (Sep 29, 2021)

_Here is the new addition to our house. A coolingroom. Will eventually connect this to battery and solar panel. _


----------

